# Ocean Master Spinning 11' 5-10 oz



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a used Ocean master spinning rod 11' 5-10 oz heaver only used when I have fished in places that I needed to throw big baits, maybe 5 times in the 2 years I have owned it! I am asking $95 for it! I prefer local pick up I live in the Hampton Roads area of Virginia but will ship through USPS at buyer expense!


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Croaker D said:


> I have a used Ocean master spinning rod 11' 5-10 oz heaver only used when I have fished in places that I needed to throw big baits, maybe 5 times in the 2 years I have owned it! I am asking $95 for it! I prefer local pick up I live in the Hampton Roads area of Virginia but will ship through USPS at buyer expense!


Suprised no one has jumped on this rod is in wonderful condition and the big ones dont stand a chance!


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Cost ? Any pics? That might help you sell it faster.


----------

